# Enermax AIO Problem-dringende Hilfe!



## derprohlet_05 (14. Dezember 2020)

Ja, ich weiß ich bin blöd. 
Also, ich besitze die Enermax Liqmax III ARGB 360mm und bis jetzt hat alles gut bis auf die Verkabelung der RGB Funktionen gepasst.
Dazu gibt es auch ein Video auf YT wo die ganze Verkabelung erklärt wird:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cfPw6_J8hJc:225

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich weiß aber nicht, was ich in was stecken muss damit das Ding dann auch wirklich funktioniert.
Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder von den ganzen Kabeln gemacht.
Das Kabel ganz links kommt 3x vor, also kommen aus jedem Lüfter zwei Enden, sprich 3x diese Stecker mit den Nadeln und 3x die Dinger wo du das Zeug reinstecken kannst.
Das in der Mitte ist das RGB-Sync Kabel, da kommt bei dem Teil ganz unten der Kühlblock dran und einen muss ich glaube ich ans MB anstecken (bei mir X570 Tomahawk Wifi)
und den anderen kann ich mit dem anderen Zeug verbinden. Ganz links sind die Kabel aus den Lüftern, wie oben beschrieben. Ich glaube ich muss die irgendwie zusammenstecken. Und ganz rechts ist ein Kabel was da auch frei drinnen rum lag und welches ich auch nutzen kann. Vielleicht hat jemand diese AIO und kann mir helfen oder hat Ahnung davon? Sorry für die dummen Fragen baue aber meinen ersten PC zusammen. Das Y-Kabel hab ich schon richtig connected.
LG


----------



## slaper688 (14. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cfPw6_J8hJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 schau dir das mal an villeicht hilft es Dir


----------



## derprohlet_05 (14. Dezember 2020)

slaper688 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Genau das habe ich verlinkt  Klappt trotzdem nicht, finde das Video an manchen Stellen etwas unklar.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Dezember 2020)

Das ganze sind Splitter, ein Lüfter wird zum anderem eingesteckt und zum Schluss geht über ein Kabel zum Mainboard. Falsch rum kannst du nicht einstecken, da auf einer Seite immer die zwei Pins zusammen sind. Im Prinzip bekommt ein Lüfter das Signal und die Spannung und gibt es ans nächste Lüfter weiter. An welches Kabel am ende das Kabel zum Mainboard geht ist egal, da alles ineinander gesplittet wird.


----------

